# Is Yakking baits still considered surf fishing?



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

a friend brought up a good point....he said one of the most important aspects of surf fishing has always been distance casting....but if someone is paddling out your bait....its not really as much of a sport anymore.....agree or disagree?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*This topic...*

has already been discussed..


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

fishing with a spear... spearfishing fishing with bait... bait fishing fishing with flyrod...flyfishing fishing with a bow... bow fishing it is just moving bait to a fruitful destination or finding a way to retrieve a fish otherwise. yakfishing? just another way to fish.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

who is ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> a friend brought up a good point....he said one of the most important aspects of surf fishing has always been distance casting....but if someone is paddling out your bait....its not really as much of a sport anymore.....agree or disagree?


 Distance casting?? It can play a big part in surf fishing,especially at places like the point where your bait is in competition with other baits.. 

I feel one of the main aspects of surf fishing to be reading the beach,knowing what fish and where it's going to be,as well as when it will be there,how to rig making sure all your stuff stays buttoned up to the fish.. [/B] IMHO, DISTANCE CASTING on a normal stretch of beach,say n beach at ramp 23 to 34,comes in AFTER ALL MENTIONED ABOVE..[/B]

When yaking a bait out you use many of the aspects of surfishing mentioned above,minus distance casting,which the yak makes null and void.. There were some who didn't use the hook to yak out a bait.. They used other stretches of beach,and were successful as well..  In other words,I feel yaking to be surfishing as well,jmo....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Another form of fishing I agree but def not surf fishing.. I belong to the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club and no fish I catch from the yak will count in their member touny..Or assisted by a yak ie: paddled bait.. Which is rightfuly so the yak gives ya an unfair advantage to attack a school of fish far from the shore.. I agree its awesome fishing from the yak but surf fishing it is not.. JMHO.. JAM


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*If*

your feet are in the "sand" when you hook and catch a fish from the "sand" or " surf" its surf fishing to me. just my 02 zents. i cant cast far anyway


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, my two cents worth. Me figure it to be at best a hybrid version of surf fishing. Figure if it was the "true intent" of surf fishing, well then, all the surf fishing tournies would allow an entrant to yak out bait, which to the best of my knowledge, is not the case. Productive yes, and if a crowded beach, and need to settle on a less than good prospective fishing spot, well gives you a better catching chance, so, true surf fishing in the "old fashioned" sense, no, but time and place for its use, without a doubt, it has a place.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I got no problem with yaking baits out, but it is kinda like Bonds if you are gonna call it surf fishing*


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> I got no problem with yaking baits out, but it is kinda like Bonds if you are gonna call it surf fishing*




LMAO!!!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

who cares?????? just catch dem damn fish....................................by any means nessesary


thinkin about using a small cesna or a gyrocopter this weekend to get my baits to the gulf stream


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*anyway you'd call it*

It's fishing. Just leave it as that. If you don't like the ways other people do it, do it your way.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh i never said i didnt like it....just thought it was interesting


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

when i go to the baseball fields across from my house in asheville and throw from the lower field over the tree line to the upper field, in my mind, i am surf fishing for the elusive "grass drum". thus far they have evaded me, but one of these days.
charlie


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Kite's*

I've actually seen someone rig a kite on a western wind to get their line out. I think they had one of those release swiveles and yanked on the line from the kite to make it drop. It was quite creative.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Another form of fishing I agree but def not surf fishing.. I belong to the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club and no fish I catch from the yak will count in their member touny..Or assisted by a yak ie: paddled bait.. Which is rightfuly so the yak gives ya an unfair advantage to attack a school of fish far from the shore.. I agree its awesome fishing from the yak but surf fishing it is not.. JMHO.. JAM


 In the "purist sense",yes I would agree,Jam.. But we ain't feeshin tourneys,we be stuck on the beach with the wind a howlin outta da ne,and just so happens ya can yak out a bait in the hook.. Let's just call it the "oportunistic" way of surf fishin...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If your feet are in the sand and you're fighting the fish with the aid of a boat, I call that surf fishing.

I'm sure the first person who saw someone throwing a heaver thought _Aw, now that's cheating_. Technology and techniques evolve but the central fact remains the same: you, tied directly to a fish without the aid of a boat to fight it. One of you wins, one of you loses.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd say generally, that if you had someone yak out your bait, you'd have to mention that fact when you bragged about hooken' a big'un, so, due to that fact, it's not what people usually consider "surf fishing", in my opinion. 

Getting the bait to where the fish are is the most important thing, cuz it seems like they'll eat most anything once you get it there, even feathers w/ fake eyes and sharp metal hooks attached to them. Some people (gasp!! ) even use plastic tubs w/ motor engines attached to propel them to where the fish are. 

Not sure who I agree with here.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

In Texas we call it surf fishing. If you have a heaver spiked, its called surf fishing. If you have a wal-mart special and the waves are breaking, its surf fishing. If your 4 yr old just got knocked over in the wash and dumped his Snoopy combo, its still called surf fishing.
Waves + sand + rod and reel = surf fishing.
How you get your bait in the water is up to you.
Chapa


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i dont know if it matters? what kinda question is that? all i know is it works, ima do whatever i can do to keep my catch ratio above my fishing ratio... so weather its surf-fishing or yakked out bait fishing, if the conditions are favorable, cobia/shark im going to yak a bait and not worry about if its surfishing or not... at the end of the day all im worried about is if i caught some fish or not. never really care if its yakked or cast. Drum, thats another story, but for food and sharks, i'll yak anytime i can


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

My dear old daddy taught me the *REAL PURIST* way of surf fishing, the way they did it on the island in Greece, they used a hand line wrapped around cork or wood and threw it from the beach. TRUE SURF FISHIN' I wonder if they'd count THAT in a tourney


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> My dear old daddy taught me the *REAL PURIST* way of surf fishing, the way they did it on the island in Greece, they used a hand line wrapped around cork or wood and threw it from the beach. TRUE SURF FISHIN' I wonder if they'd count THAT in a tourney


I remember years ago seeing pictures at the Wright Mem. of folks catching real Drum with hand lines on the beach.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

What this low down, dirty, rotten, no count, worthless, nanner eatter did wasn't surf fishn, it wasn't Yak fishn hail I will not even call it fishn period,,,,,,,,,,,


It's called CATCHEN  

I seen guys yakn out baits and watched a many of them get flipped and crash  ,,, yaking out baits ain't as easy as ya might think,,, it's a lot easier to stand on the beach and toss them but if ya want to catch fish ya do what ya gotta do to "GET-ER DONE" 

And yea he is my friend so I am allowed to pick on him


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> What this low down, dirty, rotten, no count, worthless, nanner eatter did wasn't surf fishn, it wasn't Yak fishn hail I will not even call it fishn period,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> It's called CATCHEN
> ...




ya damn right... yakin aint for the faint of heart. i watched teos friend go out for the first time... balls on the wall basically dissapear, flip his boat, jump back in, keep going drop his bait and land a 62lber. I dont know how many "surf fisherman" would just jump into the mix like that.... I think true FHB's will do anything including oportunistic things to catch fish... if your driving the beach and see a guy bowed up in a blitz are you gonna drive away and set up somewhere else bc technicallly he found the fish and thats not really fishing cause you didnt find them? well I'd hop out say "whats up man" and cast... as long as your not messing up someone else, (yaking when there are 80 other lines out and using a 8oz sinker or coming in and hitting lines and droping baits in the wrong place) do whatever you can to catch you a fish thats the point right? yakkers definately aint going anywhere, every year we se more and more, so the it must work?!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

It's all fishing too me! Some tourneys may not allow it with that being said, you guys that yak out baits, keep doing it because I love the pix of the results!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Way I see it, with more and more yakkers entering the fishing scene, surf fishing'll become MORE of a sport.....imagine, shoulder to shoulder folks flinging lead weights and a yakker arrives in the middle of the pack.....

Gives "yak attack" a whole new meaning...

Said differently, with the increase in yakkers showing up in the surf, better question/discussion might be one of courtesy between them and beach casters.

Anybody else see a user conflict debate shaping up on this matter?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

As long as people work together there is no problems. I saw how the point works after not wanting to deal with it for all these years. As long as ya move your rod to in front of your line there didn't seem to be a problem. The problem came when whether cast or yakked and the people just set their rod in front of their truck when they were over 5 lines.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*As long as people work together.....*

....true, common sense and courtesy can go a long way in crowded conditions.

And I agree with the scenario you presented Cdog. It's something that should play itself out in the surf whether yaks are present or not.

I'm not adverse to how anybody wants to fish the surf, and while trying to keep this matter positive and unbiased, let's cut to the chase. You have a line of people casting from the beach, and you have a handful of yaks either yakking out from shore, or back. In that line of casters, you have some who are ready to cast while the yak(s) are going or coming. Who yields?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BigWillJ said:


> ....true, common sense and courtesy can go a long way in crowded conditions.
> 
> And I agree with the scenario you presented Cdog. It's something that should play itself out in the surf whether yaks are present or not.
> 
> I'm not adverse to how anybody wants to fish the surf, and while trying to keep this matter positive and unbiased, let's cut to the chase. You have a line of people casting from the beach, and you have a handful of yaks either yakking out from shore, or back. In that line of casters, you have some who are ready to cast while the yak(s) are going or coming. Who yields?


BigWillJ, if getting ready to launch, and someone is up to cast, hopefully common sense will prevail and the yakker waits. Vice versa if some one is yakking either out or in then the caster should wait the same as if one was getting ready to cast, another should wait and not run up to cast as the first is getting ready.

BTW for what its worth the weekend that I was down in the hook area I think there were more yakkers than Casters although most yakkers are casters too.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

Seems like a lot of youse are defending yakking baits, when really no defense is needed . I'd have someone yak my bait out everytime if I could. I'm only interested in long casts so I can catch fish from the beach- if there's an easier and longer way, I'm in!! 

I thought the question dealt more with the definition of what "surf fishing" meant.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd call it surf fishing on roids.  

I have no problem with it.

You are on the sand, right?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lets break it down.....

-Your friend(s)hooks up on cobia on yakked bait and you miss the bite on yer heaver.
-His cooler is full of cobia steaks and yours has jack.
-Your friend rubs it in ,that you got the skunk.
-Ya cast like Andymedic and yakkin yer bait is the only way you can get the bait out.

well that vote is fer the yak and surf


-----------------<or>--------------------

-Your friend nearly drowns and is nearly swept by the current.
-Your friend's girls is askin yer friends: "is he gonna be all right? Are you suppose to fall off that many times?"
-You are a fishin machine like the Moyok Flash,Tres, Tommy ,Wormy,and crew..and you don't need a stinkin yak
-you got girly arms like AndyMedic and ya can't handle reeling in 500+ yards of line on boat reels

The vote is for the beach casted bait.


but bein Asian...gettin meat in the cooler is the name of the game...so do what ya have to put meat in the box..and get rid of that skunk!!!!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I answered the question of whether yakking baits is still considered surf fishing when I said, "I'm not adverse to how anybody wants to fish the surf". Though yaks do bring on new circumstances.

For sure, I'm not defending any method, or "side", and only going for constructive talk about what I choose to call a new set of "rules".

Why do I say it that way? For some time we've been hearing about how to fish The Point, or as it's often been referred to, "When in Rome, do as the Romans do". Now Rome and the Romans have changed, and it seems the mindset has also.

If I'm yakking, I'm gonna try and yak where the heavers ain't. If I'm heaving, I wouldn't want to hurt someone, nor be put into a situation where I need to wait for a yak to launch or return.

Using the analogy of comparing the wait to waiting for another caster, I'd suggest this - under crowded conditions I can still cast side-by-side with another person casting on either side of me. Have done it many times in tournament fishing. The difference is, they ain't moving around out there on the water in the target area.

Of course we all realize that fishing The Point, The Hook area, and the adjacent south beach, in crowded conditions or not, is entirely different altogether, and creates even more of a hazard then a long isolated straight stretch of beach, especially when yaks are introduced.

Again, if I'm yakking, I'd be more concerned about weights flying all around me, and wouldn't expect the beach casters should have to wait for me. As a boater too, I also see the courtesy toward beach casters as no different from a boat, or a yak, or a canoe, or any other flotation device out there in the water in front of the beach and in range of land based casters.

Funny how we beach casters have always complained about boats, sail boarders, etc, passing thru or over our fishing area, (or even other casters setting up too close on the beach next to us), but change our tune over a simple matter of wanting to get our baits further out.....hmmmmm......and alluva sudden it's "the same as", and not a conflict??


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Regarding the Point, it seems the best time to catch a striper or a drum is when it is too rough for kayaks but during the cobia run is the only time when there may be more than a couple of conflicts in the future.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> You are on the sand, right?




Yes they are 

where are you?


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

BigWillJ said:


> IFunny how we beach casters have always complained about boats, sail boarders, etc, passing thru or over our fishing area, (or even other casters setting up too close on the beach next to us), but change our tune over a simple matter of wanting to get our baits further out.....hmmmmm......and alluva sudden it's "the same as", and not a conflict??



Im sure the conflict is a comin 

Some one with get a lead sabot thrown at them sooner or later for getting suked by the current if nothing else


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Some one with get a lead sabot thrown at them sooner or later for getting suked by the current if nothing else..

Well Fishing_Feud if any one intentionaly throws anything @ me when I am in my kayak I will come to the beach and there will be problems.. Just ask the guy that tried that crap last year, watched him motion to his buddy throw directly @ me hit my yak and laugh.. Basicley told him he had five minutes to pack his sh!t and leave other wise I was gonna embarras him in front of his wife and kids .. Anyone that throws any thing @ any boat is a moron in my book.. JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JAM said:


> Some one with get a lead sabot thrown at them sooner or later for getting suked by the current if nothing else..
> 
> Anyone that throws any thing @ any boat is a moron in my book.. JAM



Jam the only issue that has risen is....how close can the boaters come close to a yak'ed bait?.....how would a boater know if you have a bait out-------500 yards off the beach? Can ya be pi$$ed at the person?....I know a boat on the weekend the A/C landed them cobes tore up a buncha yak'ed out rigs (causing a mob to confront the boater that beached on the Point)...including mine and the PA dude....I only lost mono, but PA dude lost over $100.00 of braid.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

no actually you lost MY DAMN mono... which im sure you will replace... 


thats a different story... and you know it. a boat(motorboat) IS NOT.. meaning ILLEGAL to launch from the beach in hatteras unless it is a Com Boat. I heard it was not a com so what he was doing was illegal. im sure the rangers were watching chicks through the binos to notice that... that guys lucky nothing happened to him... i was waiting for someone to say something about that, too bad it had to be Jam. Yea thats smart lets throw something at a guy that knows EVERYBODY on teh beach.... Fishing Feud, your posts lately have been very instigating... i hope your not really like that


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Incident of lead throwin was last summer just a knob*

But the boat thing has happened @ least 3 times that I know of this summer.. Most were from beach launched craft. Last night a guy came in the shop all bent out of shape because he lost a sting silver and some line due to a kite boarder. Folks this is the last thing we need, and just what they want conflict between user groups.. We all have one thing in common Beach Access and need to remain united. Stuff is gonna happen.. The only thing I believe that a beach launch can do is may be circle for a while before comming in to let everyone pull in ther lines.. It can be done with out damage just got to pick the right line to come in.. Might have to walk a bit to get to your vehicle but it beats an angry mob (justifyable so) I know all of the parties involved and lots of gear was tore up more than onced just ask Big Daddy.. Well cobia is over so we won't have to worry bout that one for a while but throwing anything @ any type of a vessel is mucho Ilegal, and the botton line is this is supposed to be fun.. If ya want to launch projectiles @ people join one of the services ya can do it all day long and get paid for it.. JAM


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

JAM said:


> ....The only thing I believe that a beach launch can do is maybe circle for a while before coming in to let everyone pull in their lines.....


Jam - Maybe I'm not understanding what you're saying here. Hopefully, it's not a suggestion that all beach casters, while in the act of fishing, pull in their lines and baits so a yak, or any other vessel, could come to shore.....I don't see that happening with any and all the courtesy and common sense that a group of casters could come together on. If that's what you meant, we have to agree to disagree on that one. Else, I simply misunderstood what I read.

This is a different scenario, because you were fishing from your yak, and NOT yakking anyone's bait out....I was there the week before Mem Day when you launched the north side, just above The Point, and headed for Spain. You went out, and came back, unobtrusive to casters. They didn't bother you, and you didn't get in their way. So yes, "it can be done....". Trouble is, many other yakkers might not have the same luxury as "knowing" everybody on the beach! ( If you get my "drift"  )

Also, I was waiting to see if the boating issue was brought up. It can, and does happen, not just at Hatteras during Cobia time, but anywhere a bait has been yakked out to where boats fish.

The popularity of the whole yakking scene is a really exciting and growing venture, limited only by one's imagination. When it comes to yakking from a surf fishing area, either launching to fish, or yakking a bait out (and we can spin or twist the bait thing any way to suit us), a yak crosses that line between surf fishing and boating. 

History and experience have shown that people fishing from the surf want their territory, and boaters "have" their territory, which is normally considered as beyond where a surf "caster" can supposedly "cast" (and fish). I don't see that changing anytime soon, with or without yaks, or any other bait launching methods. Put differently.....and we all know this....people surf fishing, (jetty fishing, pier fishing, etc), don't want, or expect, boaters to enter that sacred ground, and boaters don't want, and shouldn't expect, lead weights to be thrown at them, yaks included. Only way to avoid that is to respect each other's reach and area, as we usually and customarily know them to be.

I happen to believe it goes both ways. Boaters shouldn't "enter" where surf casters are fishing, and surf casters shouldn't put there baits out where boaters are avoiding any manly-man casting.

Surf yakking, as I'll call it, has the potential to bring us all together under a new method of fishing the surf, or it has the potential to further divide us as another user conflict.....either among our surf fishing selves, or among surf casters and boaters, especially between where the water's edge meets the sand and that imaginary line where surf casters can reach.

For safety's sake, and from a multiple users' viewpoint, we all need to sensibly decide where that "line" is, and stay within it.

Off my box, sorry if the thread has been "hijacked", but more discussion seems long overdue before somebody gets hurt. Hope I've helped in some small way.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

NTKG said:


> no actually you lost MY DAMN mono... which im sure you will replace...
> 
> 
> thats a different story... and you know it. a boat(motorboat) IS NOT.. meaning ILLEGAL to launch from the beach in hatteras unless it is a Com Boat. I heard it was not a com so what he was doing was illegal. im sure the rangers were watching chicks through the binos to notice that... that guys lucky nothing happened to him... i was waiting for someone to say something about that, too bad it had to be Jam. Yea thats smart lets throw something at a guy that knows EVERYBODY on teh beach.... Fishing Feud, your posts lately have been very instigating... i hope your not really like that


I'm pretty sure it is illegal to luanch a motorboat from the shore there but you can "luanch your boat and have a buddy hold it in the wash while you bring down the outboard and attach it"

Someone let me know if this is legal.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

it's all about space and respect-we all deal w/ surfers and yakkers, some of us ARE surfers an/or yakkers, and if they're there when I show up, I go somewhere else. Also, if they keep drifting towards my line, I might also move, just to avoid any injury. I've seen yakkers clothesline themselves when riding waves. "Dude, why do you give in, you should have......."- heard that, not interested-- i';m there to relax, and I can do it w/ or w/ out my line in the water.

HOWEVER- intentional acts of dumbassness like launching sinkers at a yak, surfer , or anyone is absolutely the worst behavior possible, ESPECIALLY by fisherman no less, who's rights are fought for and protected by sites like this, and others. IF there was a way, they should be banned from fishing, in addition to, being " embarassed in front of his wife and children".


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

What if you swim the baits out yourself? Where does this fall in the debate? I did that once as a young dumb teen, But it will work ,if your in good shape lol


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The casters were not having the problem of getting caught up in a boat motor it was only the yaked baits.. A yaker ain't gonna fould a casted line.. If a power boat was needing to come in and he circled for 10 minutes then I would suggest brining the lines in so he has a clear passageto the beach.. Just a suggestion.. Would eleiveiate the issue of getting your 9/0 spooled on a boat prop. But alas its all over for the cobia so it should not be an issue again till next season.. JAM


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*2 pennies*



JAM said:


> Some one with get a lead sabot thrown at them sooner or later for getting suked by the current if nothing else..
> 
> Well Fishing_Feud if any one intentionaly throws anything @ me when I am in my kayak I will come to the beach and there will be problems.. Just ask the guy that tried that crap last year, watched him motion to his buddy throw directly @ me hit my yak and laugh.. Basicley told him he had five minutes to pack his sh!t and leave other wise I was gonna embarras him in front of his wife and kids .. Anyone that throws any thing @ any boat is a moron in my book.. JAM



Well i didnt know that but i guess what i stated already happened. 
Just to set the record straight i dont sling lead at boats, people, yakkers or even birds... and i concur: Anyone that throws any thing @ any boat or any person is a moron in my book too 
However i do beleive that this will continue due to the fact that there is always a dumbass present anywhere ya go 
HOWEVER 
if you yak a bait out to where boat traffic is and you loose your line well you got Hooked up so to speak and i guessthere would be a dumbass present. Im sure this wont happen so much at the point, but other places it will from time to time. And if you do yak ur bait out to where boat traffic is why not just stay there and fish? Again im not referencing the point but other places (stripers from the "Ramada area" Grandveiw fer cobes etc...)

NTKG take it how you will we all have our opinions and i will state mine on here or in person 
My opinion is you been whining alot!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Lead slingin*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28061

Its cool for some i guess not my cup of tea tho 

Coulda been a kid on there

But i do agree with you JAM even tho i may "have broken the rules by referencing another post"


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fishing_Feud said:


> NTKG take it how you will we all have our opinions and i will state mine on here or in person
> My opinion is you been whining alot!


FIRST OFF...


YES I HAVE...  I was told that by about everyone I know this past week i think. I've been terribly moody and I've almost half-hearted well, more like three quarter heartedly been upset about Bucket and DIX so stirring some pots.... but yes i have been whining a whole lot, so I guess I had that one coming.

yeah, well All I can say is, Im just happy you feel the way you do and believe it strongly enough to voice it and stick by it on the puter or in person. that says alot and all i need to know about you since 99 of these folks on here wont. so screw it now i'll make my effort to be less moody. as long as this week at work isnt like last week.

.... so i wonder how many fish'd u get this weekend?  !!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

NTKG said:


> FIRST OFF...
> 
> 
> YES I HAVE...  I was told that by about everyone I know this past week i think. I've been terribly moody and I've almost half-hearted well, more like three quarter heartedly been upset about Bucket and DIX so stirring some pots.... but yes i have been whining a whole lot, so I guess I had that one coming.
> ...


well i figured id pony up with AL to learn how to catch fish but that aint working can i get help from a real asian??? haha


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishing_Feud said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28061
> 
> Its cool for some i guess not my cup of tea tho
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*I been grumpy*



NTKG said:


> FIRST OFF...
> 
> 
> YES I HAVE...  I was told that by about everyone I know this past week i think. I've been terribly moody and I've almost half-hearted well, more like three quarter heartedly been upset about Bucket and DIX so stirring some pots.... but yes i have been whining a whole lot, so I guess I had that one coming.
> ...



also i hurt my knee skateboardin

i caught two croakers

looks like steak fer dinner accompanied by some BOOMERS

God bless ya man


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Me and my fishin buddy yak, cast, float, king, bottom, boat,plug ummm D... all of the above...we are all one big family and basically get out there and get the job done..always trying to help the fisherman beside us and always have an ear up to learn as well but in turn we get looked at crazy all the time cuz we prefer sharkin...do we care? no...but to answer the question i believe yakkin baits out is still surf fishing (just with an aide) once you are fishing out of the yak..then your not


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Its all good and Fun*

I did not see this thread as two seprate groups... I believe Yak fishing is a completeley different thing. I take my rod go off shore catch fish.. Also paddle baits for cobia. But I consider myself a Sand Flea mainly surf cast.. good thread though.. Ocean Yak fishing came from surf fishing evolved if you will, both fun, Ocean Yak fishing requires more of a set then standing there feet on da beach.. But if ya wade fish to the outer bars a larger set is required, and about the same adrenilin rush is achived as Ocean Yak fishing just without the YAK.. The main thing is the all factions of fishermen have fun get along and pass on what you have learned for the next generation to carry on, pass the torch so to speak.. One of the things that DD has taught me is to pass on Knowledge, put folks on fish and have a good time.. Always remember its supposed to be FUN... JMHO JAM


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*haa*

NTKG:
now that Im with yak, Ill be headed out with ya..BUT Im takin YOUR lighter with me...he he he


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wheatland_Whilly said:


> NTKG:
> now that Im with yak, Ill be headed out with ya..BUT Im takin YOUR lighter with me...he he he



oh lord its all over now! when are we getting up and whats upw ith sharkfest?


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*dont know..*

wondering whats gonna happen to the team this fall as our "fearless leader" has departed for, and apparently plans to stay in that itty bitty state in the ocean.:--| 
Salt asked about that today..Ill find out.
Oh yea, ya gotta tell me the story of Al and Shooters trailer...he had me almost in tears this mornin..lmao

Wheat


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally, I think yakkers and casters should respect each other and if you are gonna yak out don't try to do so among a bunch of casters and vice versa. Anyone boating within casting range of a group of surffishermen is not using their noggin'. Now if all them surffishermen have kayaks and there are no casters around then I'd say it is safe to go out. When you mix the two groups ... stuff is gonna happen and it is just a matter of time till someone gets hit in a bad way.


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Though*

certainly there has been conflict, usually everybody works together...we do tend to fish together in groups..so the lanes per se are normally clear. When it becomes obvious that someone just dont get it, theyre normally approached calmly and things are explained without a fuss. Doesnt always work that way..but alot of that has to do with the guy doing the explaining and how the subject is broached.
This time of year...barring closures, alot of folks are fishin Hatteras for the first time..so patience is important.
But as I said, as we usually fish in groups..most everybody knows better, most of the others figure it out.

Wheat


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wheatland_Whilly said:


> wondering whats gonna happen to the team this fall as our "fearless leader" has departed for, and apparently plans to stay in that itty bitty state in the ocean.:--|
> Salt asked about that today..Ill find out.
> Oh yea, ya gotta tell me the story of Al and Shooters trailer...he had me almost in tears this mornin..lmao
> 
> Wheat


what are you talking about man? giv eme a call


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> what are you talking about man? giv eme a call


Was it Al blowing up Shooter's trailer durning the Wheels Reels tourney?  

Or maybe another Al vs. Shooter story.


----------

